# Reihenfolge der Klemmen



## cas (8 August 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es eine einfache Regel oder einen Konfigurator, in welcher Reihenfolge die Klemmen aneinander passen?

Wenn ich das so sehe passt ja z. B. eine Ausgangsklemme rechts von einer Eingangsklemme, umgekehrt nicht. ... oder umgekehrt!

Wie legt man das also einfach fest?

Das es diese Einspeiseklemmen ist klar.

MfG CAS


----------



## MSB (8 August 2009)

Also grundsätzlich:
- Unterschiedliche Spannungspegel der EA-Klemmen passen nicht (24V, 5V, 230V ...)

Ansonsten kommt es eigentlich nur auf die Leistungskontakte an, manche Klemmen haben 2, manche 3, manche gar keine.
Wenn eine Klemme also 3 Leistungskontakte hat/braucht, passt diese nicht neben eine Klemme mit 2 oder keinen Leistungskontakten.
Eine mit 2 Leistungskontakten aber neben eine mit 3 Leistungskontakten...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## cas (8 August 2009)

aha :s16:

kann man die Anzahl der Kontakte an der Klemmennummer erkennen, oder muß man das halt wissen?

...danke CAS


----------



## trinitaucher (8 August 2009)

Steht im Datenblatt/auf der Homepage und auch an der Seite jeder Klemme aufgedruckt.


----------



## cas (9 August 2009)

ist schon klar :sm19:, aber eventuell könnte man aus der Klemmennummer daraus schließen ohne ins Datenblatt zu sehen.

Z.B. könnte die 2xxx an einer 1xxx passen und eine 3xxx an eine 2xxx usw.

Eine 1xxx passt aber nicht an einer 3xxx usw.

MfG CAS


----------



## trinitaucher (9 August 2009)

cas schrieb:


> ist schon klar :sm19:, aber eventuell könnte man aus der Klemmennummer daraus schließen ohne ins Datenblatt zu sehen.
> Z.B. könnte die 2xxx an einer 1xxx passen und eine 3xxx an eine 2xxx usw.
> Eine 1xxx passt aber nicht an einer 3xxx usw.
> MfG CAS


Die Klemmennummer sagt dir in der ersten Stelle nur, ob Digital In, Digital Out, Analog usw. Die letzte Stelle ist _meistens_ die Anzahl der Kanäle.
Mehr kannste darauf nicht entnehmen.

Welche Pinne an der Klemme dran sind hängt von der Funktionsweise ab. Da hilft nur das Datenblatt


----------



## cas (9 August 2009)

war mir schon klar, sollte halt nur ein Beispiel sein.

Na. gut, dann ist das wohl somit abgeschlossen.

Danke euch... CAS


----------



## Uwe (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich hab ein Problem mit 5V gespeisten Beckhoff-Klemmen.

Ich habe einen Klemmenaufbau aus 24V Klemmen und danach 5V Klemmen (insbesondere 5V DO um TTL-Pegel anzusprechen) um die 5V Klemmen zu speisen, benutze ich eine EL9505 Netzteilklemme zur Einspeisung der 5V.

Leider bekomme ich die 5V-Klemmen nicht zum laufen, dh. im Codesys "Profibus läuft nicht" ab dem Buskoppler BK3120 und auf dem Buskoppler "BF-Busfehler", obwohl sie meiner Meinung nach richtig konfiguriert sind.

Bin erst vor kurzem auf Codesys umgestiegen und hab daher nicht sooo die Erfahrung. S7 kenne ich noch aus der Ausbildung und Studium.

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Uwe Günther


----------



## uncle_tom (27 Oktober 2011)

@Uwe

das kann doch gar nicht funktionieren !

Du verwendest einen Profibus-Koppler BK3120 - der hat eine "K-Bus" Anschaltung für "K-Bus"-Klemmen.
Wenn du hier jetzt eine Ethercat bzw. "E-Bus"-Klemme (EL9505) ansteckst, dann leuchtet freilich die Busfehler-LED (BF).

Anstatt blind irgendwas zusammenzustöpseln, solltest du dich vielleicht zumindest ansatzweise mal ein bisschen in die Materie einlesen. Bei Beckhoff gibt´s hierzu prima Dokumentation (Infosystem, etc.). Wenigstens die Beschreibung deiner eingesetzten Produkte (BK3120, EL9505) solltest du mal gelesen haben.

Du musst entweder eine KL9505 Einspeiseklemme verwenden, oder einen Profibus-Buskoppler mit E-Bus Schnittstelle (EK3100) - den gibt´s aber erst ab 2012.

P.S.
Ausserdem hast du einen uralten Beitrag (Thread) herausgekramt.


----------



## Uwe (27 Oktober 2011)

Oha, sorry bin erst neu hier im Forum und kenne erst die Beckhoffklemmen seit ner Woche, muss ich wohl übersehen haben mit E und K. Wollte keinen neuen Fred aufmachen...

Trotzdem riesen Dank für die Antwort - ich werd mich bessern 

MfG

Uwe Günther


----------



## Gerri (28 Oktober 2011)

die 3 Kontakte seitlich bei den Analogklemmen. Diese müssen beachtet werden in der Reihenfolge


----------

